# Hi I am Alison from Wallsend



## Alison Carr (Jun 10, 2016)

Just want to suggest an alternative method of 'reversing type 2 pre-diabetes', in case it helps anyone else in the same stage to amke the decision to go onto Metaformin, or not.

The end of last year I was warned I was pre-diabetes, but since then I haven't really done anything to help myself I guess, and about a month ago they said my blood sugar was way up and out of control and I had to start Metaformin.  Well I read up about the latter and did not like what I read about it; decided to look for a better solution to actually reverse the diabetes Type 2.

So I researched diets and articles on diabetes/reversal on the net and found that there is a new theory that doctors have been telling us wrong things about food/what to eat for 40 years or more. 

 Intrigued I read on - what we should be eating is in fact 'HIGH fat, LOW carb, and as little sugar as is possible (due to all the 'hidden' sugars in what we can buy - cereals for a start seem to all contain sugar, and why?  We can add that ourselves if we want to!).

It takes some getting one's head round to change the way one eats, but I can already tell you that my urine test strip (Diastix)  results are already Sooooooo much reduced!  From being 20+ and brown two weeks ago - last night I was down to 0 (yes ZERO).  Fair enough I have to wait a few weeks to go back to the nurse to check my blood-counts, but I am now certain they will also be way down.

Thus I am indeed managing to reverse the diabetes on this diet.  It is strange to be able to eat fats (butter, olive oil, sunflower oil), full cream natural yoghurt, cream cheese, eggs, bacon, full fat cheese, etc., but one has to think it through - ie get one's head round it.  Don't go out and eat a load of full-fat things if one wants to loose weight! Eating high fat, low carb, no sugar will make one's body slowly metabolise the food and thus one will not have the insulin resistance problems as the body HAS to use body fat for it's fuel.  Theory sounded good, and so far it is working for me (and many others - read up on this diet/way of life change).

Yes cut down on carbs as much as possible, but not totally - try eating Burgen Linseed & Soya bread or Lidl/Aldi Low GI bread, but only for a couple of slices of toast perhaps for breakfast.  Though one can eat bacon and eggs and cheese!  Eggs are good and eat plenty as they fill one up so one does not binge.  Then I take a Easy-yo lunch box tub of full cream natural yoghurt (any you like), mixed with mixed seeds & mixed nuts for lunch.  No dried food as toooo much sugar; though fresh blueberries added are also good at lowering diabetes.  Dinner eat oily fish, or actually any meat with limited potatoes, brown rice, couscous, quinoa is good too, but plenty of green vegetables (I often make a mash of sweet potatoes and normal potatoes, but have green veg too).  Put a bit butter on the veg.  No desserts.  I find that this type of food in a day makes one feel full, and I don't go looking for sweet stuff. 

There's loads of recipe books for the Keto/ Ketogenic diets on the net - just type that in or high fat, low carb diets and the books will be there (books or Kindle ebooks).

Anyway - it's working for me - but it has to become 'a way of life eating'.  Once one has reversed the diabetes problem one can allow oneself a weekly treat of one's favourite food and it shouldn't make a lot of difference over all.  Hope this is helpful to others on Metaformin or nearing a point where they might have to.  It's working for my friends too, and they are losing weight gradually.


----------



## trophywench (Jun 10, 2016)

Hiya!

You are actually singing from the hymnsheet we've been using for years LOL

But not everyone gets and opportunity to have their blood tested early enough for it to be 'pre' diabetes and whilst it is usually possible to stop it getting any worse, anyone who has insulin resistance for any reason (cos there are at least several) will usually find Metformin jolly useful whether they are Type 1 or Type 2, MODY, LADA, or gestational.  So - it isn't always possible to do what you've been able to.

However - well done to you for researching it yourself, putting it into practice and succeeding! - cos not everyone is either willing or able to do it.  And you're right it has to be a change for life.

Although - if you ever have to take steroids or have any illness/injury for long - unfortunately you will still be susceptible so perhaps it's best to only be slightly smug!  LOL


----------



## Copepod (Jun 10, 2016)

Welcome to the forum, Alison. What is your approach to exercise and bodyweight (if you're heavier than ideal)? Lots of good walking opportunities near you on coast, Hadrian's Wall, various parks etc, plus parkruns at Whitley Bay and Exhibition Park.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jun 10, 2016)

Hi & welcome to the forum. I have been on this diet since diagnosis & have gained full control of my diabetes. This diet is already well documented on this forum.


----------



## Stitch147 (Jun 10, 2016)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Alison Carr (Jun 10, 2016)

Thanks everyone - as a 'newby' I've still lots to learn - and it's early days yet for me and diet etc.  I am just hopeful that I can keep the sugar down by diet alone.  Weight-wise I could do with losing a bit, and I exercise my 3 labs 3 times a day in the local parks - between work - pushing/lifting wheelchairs etc. So far on the diet I have re-gained the weight I had lost on my legs through the insulin-resistance, but not gained any weight; I also feel I am losing inches so here's hoping I will slowly lose weight over the coming months as I learn more on what/how to eat. (I have the Metaformin in, should I come to need it - by all accounts one loses weight on that through constant diaorrhea, and I can't have that when I am out at work with disabled people; trying to find outside toilets in a hurry would be VERY difficult!).  I heed your warning Jenny - I am not smug; just relieved to find my sugar levels (via test strips only at this time) appear to have really dropped very quickly.  I hope this means my blood tests too will be good and I won't need the Metaformin at this time - but yet to find that out.  I will look at more of the forum articles now I have found the site and will look at the diets people have found effective.  Really helpful. Thanks All. Regards from Alison


----------



## Alison Carr (Jun 10, 2016)

I should add that I am a complete newby and have NO idea at this time what MODY or LADA means!  I will have to research and ask more when I see the nurse - what results should I be asking her for when I have the next blood tests please?  Rgds Alison


----------



## Stitch147 (Jun 10, 2016)

Well I'm an oddball MODY (Maturity Onset Diabetes of the Young), a rare type. I have to be different!

https://www.diabetes.org.uk/Guide-to-diabetes/What-is-diabetes/Other-types-of-diabetes/MODY/


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jun 10, 2016)

And LADA is a car.


----------



## Stitch147 (Jun 10, 2016)

Also I had no symptoms and didnt react to metformin at all, diet and excercise alone wouldnt help my diabetes at all.


----------



## Amigo (Jun 10, 2016)

Well done Alison and good for you researching and discovering the reality of a diet that people on here have known works for many years (but sometimes struggle to convince the medics!).

What does concern me is you describe the monitoring of your diabeties using Diastix. Is that the only home testing method you're using? My understanding is that they don't register a problem until the BG level is up to about 10 and that's already far too high. I made the mistake of checking whether I was diabetic using some my mum had and they were always totally negative. False reassurance because my diabetes wasn't negative! 
If you don't have a blood glucose meter, please consider getting one. The Hba1c gives very valuable averages but it doesn't give an accurate picture overall or capture spikes.

So pleased you're getting on top of this though.


----------



## trophywench (Jun 10, 2016)

Oh yeah, true, forgot to mention that  - if we have a normal renal threshold, urine is also 2 hours behind our blood hence the results only say what your body was doing a couple of hours ago - not 'now'.

(I was joking about the 'smug' - I'm sure I would be if I were in your boots!)


----------



## Martin Canty (Jun 10, 2016)

Hi Alison, welcome...

Yes, a lot of us here are LCHF & thrive on this Way of Eating.... For us D's it is a lifetime change (besides, I really am enjoying what I am eating now, gone is the carb bloat)


----------



## Martin Canty (Jun 10, 2016)

I first got interested in LCHF (though I had not even heard the term then) when I was in Crete (last year) & attended a cooking demonstration. The demonstration & discussion was very interesting as they were saying that Crete had a very low incidence of Heart Disease, Diabetes and other chronic conditions but, unfortunately, that was changing owing to the influence of the western diets on the upcoming generations.

Initially I started looking at the Mediterranean Diet & as I was coming to terms with my D I found that I was reducing my carbs more & more as I was descending into the heresy.... Now I eat a Ketogenic Diet.

My Brother was DX'd as pre-diabetic 3 months before my DX (by pre-diabetic I mean not as diabetic as me!!!), as he loves his food he went the Paleo route having significant success and losing a lot of weight (believe you me, he had it to lose). Unfortunately he was not as committed & went off of it at the end of last year; now he is back exactly where he started.


----------



## stephknits (Jun 10, 2016)

Welcome to the forum, Alison and thanks for sharing your story, really glad it is working for you. I guess your nurse will be doing an Hba1c which gives you a picture of how you have been doing over the last 10 weeks or so.  It might be worth asking if you could have your own blood testing meter to do finger prick tests as you are so motivated to change the way you eat.  By following your own testing regime as mentioned on the stickies at the top of this page, you will be able to find out which foods you best tolerate.  If the nurse won't fund one for you, we recommend the Codefree meter as the testing strips for it are the cheapest around (£8 for 50, rather than around £20). Do let us know how you get on at your next appointment.
I recommend taking a pad and pencil and writing everything down.  Also taking any questions you have.


----------



## Alison Carr (Jun 13, 2016)

Amigo said:


> Well done Alison and good for you researching and discovering the reality of a diet that people on here have known works for many years (but sometimes struggle to convince the medics!).
> 
> What does concern me is you describe the monitoring of your diabeties using Diastix. Is that the only home testing method you're using? My understanding is that they don't register a problem until the BG level is up to about 10 and that's already far too high. I made the mistake of checking whether I was diabetic using some my mum had and they were always totally negative. False reassurance because my diabetes wasn't negative!
> If you don't have a blood glucose meter, please consider getting one. The Hba1c gives very valuable averages but it doesn't give an accurate picture overall or capture spikes.
> ...


Yes_ I have spent the last two days looking at the different types of blood glucose monitoring systems out there - considering whether to invest in one (or ask the doctor if t_


Amigo said:


> Well done Alison and good for you researching and discovering the reality of a diet that people on here have known works for many years (but sometimes struggle to convince the medics!).
> 
> What does concern me is you describe the monitoring of your diabeties using Diastix. Is that the only home testing method you're using? My understanding is that they don't register a problem until the BG level is up to about 10 and that's already far too high. I made the mistake of checking whether I was diabetic using some my mum had and they were always totally negative. False reassurance because my diabetes wasn't negative!
> If you don't have a blood glucose meter, please consider getting one. The Hba1c gives very valuable averages but it doesn't give an accurate picture overall or capture spikes.
> ...


Hi and thanks; yes I have spent the last two days on the net looking at blood glucose meters and wondering about them - or whether the doctor would supply them (probably doubtful).  I have been considering sending for the Codefree meter as I gather the test strips for these are cheaper.  There are free units, but they are only available if one's doctor will prescribe the test strips (again unlikely).  All I have had available is the urine strips, so I had a fair idea they are only giving me hope of an improvement; I thought I might need the monitor.  Thanks for the advice, much appreciated, as it is two weeks plus until I see the nurse!  Regards, Alison


----------



## Alison Carr (Jun 13, 2016)

stephknits said:


> Welcome to the forum, Alison and thanks for sharing your story, really glad it is working for you. I guess your nurse will be doing an Hba1c which gives you a picture of how you have been doing over the last 10 weeks or so.  It might be worth asking if you could have your own blood testing meter to do finger prick tests as you are so motivated to change the way you eat.  By following your own testing regime as mentioned on the stickies at the top of this page, you will be able to find out which foods you best tolerate.  If the nurse won't fund one for you, we recommend the Codefree meter as the testing strips for it are the cheapest around (£8 for 50, rather than around £20). Do let us know how you get on at your next appointment.
> I recommend taking a pad and pencil and writing everything down.  Also taking any questions you have.



Thanks - the meter is the next item to get I see (don't know if the doctors will supply one?).  What are the most relevant questions I need to ask, and record please?  I am still trying to find the right/wrong foods so I've a lot to learn there too. I will try to find these stickies at the top of the page!? Regards, Alison


----------



## Alison Carr (Jun 13, 2016)

Martin Canty said:


> Hi Alison, welcome...
> 
> Yes, a lot of us here are LCHF & thrive on this Way of Eating.... For us D's it is a lifetime change (besides, I really am enjoying what I am eating now, gone is the carb bloat)



Hi Martin - useful, but not enough - where did you find out what to eat, and what are you eating now (daily type things)? Suggestions of foods to eat and not eat welcome.  I haven't had time to get to all the different parts of the forum yet - I see there is a bit on recipes.  Thanks Alison


----------



## Martin Canty (Jun 13, 2016)

Hi Alison, you will likely end up needing your own meter as, even if the Dr. issues one, they will not likely give you near enough strips for adequate testing in this learning phase of your disease. Testing new foods can take a few attempts; testing at 30 minute intervals for 2-3 hours!!!!


----------



## Alison Carr (Jun 13, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> Well I'm an oddball MODY (Maturity Onset Diabetes of the Young), a rare type. I have to be different!
> 
> https://www.diabetes.org.uk/Guide-to-diabetes/What-is-diabetes/Other-types-of-diabetes/MODY/





Mark Parrott said:


> And LADA is a car.



Hi you must be doing something right from January as your levels and weight are coming down - good luck with it.  Yep, I thought Lada was a car too!  Regards, Alison


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 13, 2016)

Alison Carr said:


> Just want to suggest an alternative method of 'reversing type 2 pre-diabetes', in case it helps anyone else in the same stage to amke the decision to go onto Metaformin, or not.
> 
> The end of last year I was warned I was pre-diabetes, but since then I haven't really done anything to help myself I guess, and about a month ago they said my blood sugar was way up and out of control and I had to start Metaformin.  Well I read up about the latter and did not like what I read about it; decided to look for a better solution to actually reverse the diabetes Type 2.
> 
> ...


Well done Alison. T2 are different to T1.  T2 your pancreas could work 20% or 80% who knows. But I totally agree with the way you have sorted carbs etc out.  Newcastle area has one of the best diabetic heath care team in the country.  Keep at it & again well done Alison from the end of the wall


----------



## Alison Carr (Jun 13, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> Also I had no symptoms and didnt react to metformin at all, diet and excercise alone wouldnt help my diabetes at all.



Yes it's definitely too soon for me to be confident I am winning!  A lot to learn and do before then to see if I can avoid medication.  I will get a meter and then work on to find the questions I must ask the nurse/and record when I see her.  Thanks, Alison


----------



## Martin Canty (Jun 13, 2016)

Alison Carr said:


> useful, but not enough


One of my great sources is http://www.ruled.me/ , Craig (the site owner) likes Indian & Asian foods so there are some great recipes there.... Other Low Carbers like the Diet Doctor ( http://www.dietdoctor.com/ )

How I got to this position was a love of cooking & needing to find an alternate way of cooking to suit my D.... Last Summer & Fall I was cooking Low Carb & Low Fat & having an miserable time of it (Glyburide certainly made it miserable with constant Hypo's).
Having latched onto LCHF way of eating I then started to cook many of my favorites but without the carbs i.e. no rice

Curry
Chicken Tikka Masala
"Tandoori Chicken
Green/Red Thai Curry

Cajun
Jambalaya
Blacked protein of the day

Traditional
Steak & Veg
Bunless burger (made from scratch)

Now, with the help of Ruled.me some new reworkings of pre-DX favorites

Orange Chicken
Kung-Pau Chicken
The list can be endless but I hope you get some ideas. We follow a Ketogenic diet, typical carb intake is easily less than 50, usually in the 10-20 range; helps me with nice even BG & I have no issues with pursuing rather physically active pursuits like FireFighting (on-call not career) & Search and Rescue without having to worry about have I consumed enough carbs, where is my next meal? Being Keto-adapted my body readily utilizes ketone bodies for energy (derived from stored fat).

Hope this helps


----------



## Alison Carr (Jun 15, 2016)

trophywench said:


> Hiya!
> 
> You are actually singing from the hymnsheet we've been using for years LOL
> 
> ...



Hi - I don't really know how to navigate round a forum - don't know if I can /should be going back to my original message and asking further questions of people who kindly answered me - or always starting new messages?

You were right anyway to suggest I was being too smug too soon!  Whereas the urine test strips my doctor gave me say my sugar is back down to 0, I just got an Element glucose blood test meter from the doctor and my first reading last night was 10.1. (seems to say that the urine test strips are a waste of time)?  Before breakfast it had gone up to 10.9, then down to 10.0 about 2 hours later.  Tonight before dinner it was 8.4, then up to 9.6 about 3 hours later.  (I wish the doctors had done this test at the start as I have no idea what it was when they took bloods).  Have two weeks to wait to see the diabetic nurse - who might know and be able to tell me how to make sense of my meter results, and their blood tests, as I haven't a clue yet!  I think (?) the reading should be between 4 and 7 to be termed 'good' - is that right?  Definitely not as good as I had hoped, and I don't know if it will improve.  Any advice welcome, thanks.  Alison


----------



## trophywench (Jun 16, 2016)

Yes - 4 ish to 7 ish is the non-diabetic range.  From which we can probably only conclude that you ARE diabetic - not 'pre-diabetic' - diabetic.

Do not worry about Metformin side effects.  Terrible wind (and the follow through from that LOL) is mega common however - this frequently wears off after a couple of weeks and could do the same as that when increasing the dose of it - usual thing is to start folk off on a lower dose, and gradually build up to whatever dose is required.  However - should the tummy problems persist - there is a slow release version of it which is far better tolerated by most who suffer with the ordinary ones. You have to try it to see whether you are lucky or unlucky in this respect and of course the SR is more expensive so they always try the ordinary sort first.  Mets other side effects are said to be both kidney and heart protective  - so - what's not to like about it!  None of us wants to take any drug at all - but when you need them - you need them and that's that.

Test as you have done on different days, doing different things, different meals etc to make sure you weren't just having a bad day and so you have a selection of different results to make a judgement on.

If you are going to avoid drugs entirely then - it seems at the moment - that you can't sustain the amount of carbs you are currently consuming.  You may well be perfectly happy on what you are eating now - but are you likely to stay happy on less?  Will you try it and see? Or what?


----------



## Alison Carr (Jun 16, 2016)

Thanks Jenny - most of my results (in 2 days and a bit) seem to be about 10 (less or more), so as you say I need to do some more days/foods testing.  I can see that I may need to use at least one Metaformin tablet a day if it continues like this, but will probably wait to see the diabetic nurse and blood test results in a couple of weeks.

Yes I gather I am still having too many carbs - still trying and cutting down.  The meter will definitely help me realise I am having too many carbs; that I need to increase the fat and lower carbs more. It's a real 'learning curve' and change of eating habits.  I know I am still making mistakes and learning what not to have. As with most people carbs with meals have been the stuff of life, so I know I have to cut out more and see.

I'm sending for my own meter as I don't think the doctors will supply enough needles/strips.  Thanks again.  Regards, Alison


----------



## Martin Canty (Jun 16, 2016)

Alison Carr said:


> change of eating habits


Oh, yes.... We have swallowed the Kool-Aid for so many years that it's hard to get to terms with a new way of eating; it took me a while to get to a Ketogenic diet (very Low Carb)


----------



## trophywench (Jun 16, 2016)

Well - everyone's D is different of course - and if your body can't cope it can't cope!  - remember we all have bits that are broken or malfunctioning in some way - if we are in fact diabetic.  You wouldn't expect to treat a malfunctioning heart without drugs - so you can't just 'decide' you'll do it all completely without drugs, if it's not capable of being sorted that way!


----------



## Alison Carr (Jun 16, 2016)

Yes Jenny - I will accept it if I have to; I will see the diabetic nurse in a couple of weeks and then see what she recommends (if I start the Metaformin and then find I have 'conquered' the low-carb/high fat/no sugar diet, and it is working - well never know I may be able to come back off the medicine eventually. I got the meal right tonight I feel - mackerel with mixed mashed broccoli and cauliflower with full fat Philly cream cheese mixed through and NO carbs by way of bread, potatoes or pasta etc.  I must say I do NOT feel hungry either, so must have been right!  Blood test rests still 10.4 after nearly 2 hours though - so seems I can't fight the diabetese without meds at this time!  Having said that I might at least improve my blood meter tests if I master this way of eating! Thanks for the support.  Regards, Alison


----------



## Martin Canty (Jun 16, 2016)

Alison Carr said:


> I do NOT feel hungry either


Hi Alison, you will find that fat sates the appetite so very well, it's easier to eat smaller portions because you feel full earlier. There is a saying "Carbs crave Carbs" and this is so true!!!


----------



## Alison Carr (Jun 16, 2016)

Well here's hoping I'm getting the right idea of what to eat now (at least some idea);  partly it's difficult because my lodger and girlfriend are often in before me and like to make dinner for me coming in  (lovely of them, but they make potatoes/chips/sweet potato & potato mash/dumplings/hash/ etc.....).  They hate tomato and cheese sauces - so it's kind'of difficult to please us all in one meal !!!  Thanks for the support though.  Regards, Alison


----------

